# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  The Prime explained before cycling..

## marcus300

Recently ive had alot of questions and request to post some information regarding the prime before a cycle, hopefully this will give some insight into the process.

*The prime is a very valuable tool to have for any cycle-*
This process creates a very anabolic environment so muscle tissue can grow at a fast rate when you start a cycle, there are plenty of ways this process can be done. In simple terms you simply carb cycle very slowly and manipulate your glycogen stores without altering your metabolism. Many experience this kind of process just when they are dieting for a comp but a prime is done a lot slower. The main objective isn’t to lose bf but to create this special environment, alot of BB's who have done comps will understand this process and know how much can be obtained during this special environment . Dorain was a big believer in this priming and would be straight back into the gym after big shows taking advantage of this valuable tool.

I have tried many different ways with my own body to find out which one suits me better and i prefer to cycle my carbs 3 low 1 high, this will create a very anabolic environment for muscle tissue to grow, the muscle receptors get highly excitable and upgrade and able to accept more glucose and because glucose levels are not full in the muscle the result is more deposited into the muscle when you start the cycle and increase the food, this environment builds muscle tissue very quickly, if this is done correctly and timed right when you start the cycle, growth is amazing, i feel priming is a must when considering any cycle but it does work and is ideal towards short cycling.

With the carb prime rotation process i follow 3 days low carbs(40% less than normal) 1 day high (15% higher than normal) You must have a basic stable maintenance diet which you have ran for a few wks before doing such a process. Ii feel this isn't to harsh on your muscle tissue and the 1 high carb day offsets any potential metabolic slowdown, which is extremely usefull in laying down metabolic boosting muscle or at least saving it. if this process is not done right you will lose muscle tissue so careful planning is needed to hold on to all the muscle gains you have, when any kind of priming is done an increase in protein/aminos acids will help to maintain the current muscle tissue, also GH would benefit in helping this process, the high carb/low carb rotational prime diet also upgrades the receptors sites on muscle tissue for insulin , this changes the body's ability to store carbs as glycogen in muscle tissue rather than fat. The priming works far better if its done over a longer period of time, You will burn unwanted body fat while maintaining muscle tissue and a slow reduction in carbs towards the cycle start will create an ideal environment for huge muscle gains. Also the last 5 days to the run up to the start of the cycle should be low carbs (40%).

Another way of priming is the slow reduction of carbs within your diet over 6-8 weeks or longer, make sure protein is increased in any of the priming methods so muscle loss is stopped or at least kept to a minimum, when ever the prime is done it creates an environment for muscle tissue to grow very quickly so when you do start your cycle all this coupled with a AAS and all the other compounds you use and the increase in food intake makes this an ideal environment for muscle tissue to grow and huge tissue gains are experienced.

The idea is to create an environment so you spring board into a cycle, there are certain things what must be in place so you dont receive muscle tissue loss before the cycle but when its done correctly the gains are amazing, its a excellent tool to have on any cycle.I feel alot of newbies think that AAS is the whole key to building the perfect body but its not, its just one tool for the job there are many other things what come into play to help the process of building muscle and priming is one of them.



Marcus

----------


## stocky121

great post marcus thanx  :Wink/Grin:  

this shit's getting saved on my computer

----------


## Mesomorphyl

Good one... needs put into the training and diet forums as well.

----------


## Booz

great info for all newbs that its not all about the compounds you take......
there are other things to consider getting right before you use gear.........
this is definately something new and inexpierienced users should look into..
great post as usual Marcus............

----------


## nickd10

Great post bro........I've been looking into a short cycle this defenitely helps out!

----------


## ludakris9

great post! Thanks for the info! I can tell a few of my bro's to check it out before they start their first cycle!

----------


## Swifto

Good stuff Marcus.

----------


## marcus300

Thanks for all the comments

marcus

----------


## MatrixGuy

Great post bro. Thank you!

----------


## BG

Real good post, thanks  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Streaker

Great post M!

----------


## manc

cheers marcus

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## JimiW

Thanks a lot. I was thinking about posting a question in the diet forum about what to eat before starting a cycle. But you already answered all my questions  :AaGreen22:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Good stuff Marcus, When are they gonna promote you to VET?

----------


## marcus300

> Good stuff Marcus, When are they gonna promote you to VET?


I dont think am in the running. Thanks for your comments

----------


## IBdmfkr

lol, Yea me either  :Wink:  Great threads none the less. Still have my eye on the one sitting in my PM box, maybe in a year or so.

----------


## marcus300

> lol, Yea me either  Great threads none the less. Still have my eye on the one sitting in my PM box, maybe in a year or so.


Keep it safe and dont show anyone, worth alot of money :Wink/Grin:  

One day!!

----------


## IBdmfkr

No it would make most ppl crap their pants. That could be a sticky situation.

----------


## marcus300

> No it would make most ppl crap their pants. That could be a sticky situation.


I know, i did!!

IBmfkr - try priming next time round, trust me you will be amazed..

----------


## marcus300

bump......

----------


## goose

Very nice marcus....your the man.... Dorain was a true player in this sence,he would look for what he called the rebound effect,the day after he wins Mr Olympia he`s in the gym taking advantage of this effect.


goose...

----------


## marcus300

> Very nice marcus....your the man.... Dorain was a true player in this sence,he would look for what he called the rebound effect,the day after he wins Mr Olympia he`s in the gym taking advantage of this effect.
> 
> 
> goose...


Your totaly right goose, its a very valuable time which needs to be taken advantage of, it prepares your body for growth and when its done correctly the gains are very dramtic and quick, its a vital time the first few weeks when you start a cycle so why not prepare your body to except all the growth it can.

You go like a dried sponge with this process and when all the compounds and food are started you get a massive rebound effect which equals muscle tissue growth at an alarming pace.

Marcus

----------


## magic32

Thanks for the knowledge boost Marcus.

M.

----------


## IBdmfkr

> I know, i did!!
> 
> IBmfkr - try priming next time round, trust me you will be amazed..


I deff will. I'll be dieting for contest August through Sept. I'll try a short burst right after that. Thx for advice.

----------


## marcus300

> I deff will. I'll be dieting for contest August through Sept. I'll try a short burst right after that. Thx for advice.


Let me know how you get on in the contest, and it will be an ideal time to spring board into another cycle :Wink/Grin:

----------


## IBdmfkr

u have PM  :Wink:

----------


## trulbfan3

great post but i have a question

so let me get this straight.. you diet down for a while to lose unwanted body fat. then you start cycling your carbs 3 low 1 hight like you said. continue to do that for a few weeeks then the last five days before you start you keep your carbs at 40% of your daily food intake? im just trying to make sure i understand how to do this right.

----------


## marcus300

> great post but i have a question
> 
> so let me get this straight.. you diet down for a while to lose unwanted body fat. then you start cycling your carbs 3 low 1 hight like you said. continue to do that for a few weeeks then the last five days before you start you keep your carbs at 40% of your daily food intake? im just trying to make sure i understand how to do this right.


Yes thats right, but cycling your carbs is only one way to do it, thats the best way for my body to hold onto muscle tissue, you could just do a slow reduction in carbs like pre-contest, remember your only getting rid of unwanted BF.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

wow, most useful. thanks

----------


## trulbfan3

thanks for the info, ill definietely try this out.

----------


## Xtralarg

This thread should be studied and understood by anyone who is serious about bodybuilding.

Do not underestimate the power of priming!

----------


## goose

> This thread should be studied and understood by anyone who is serious about bodybuilding.
> 
> Do not underestimate the power of priming!




Deep truth....I never underestimate the power of marcus.

----------


## marcus300

> Deep truth....I never underestimate the power of marcus.


Hey i have a fan :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## C_Bino

Nice post, thanks to whoever bumped it. I hadnt seen it before, good read bro.

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## BigMaus

> Hey i have a fan


No Marcus, you have 2 fans!  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> No Marcus, you have 2 fans!


2? ....

----------


## BigMaus

> 2? ....


me? :LOL:

----------


## goose

Bump.

----------


## novicenovicen

bump

----------


## marcus300

^^^^

----------


## FranKieC

Nice post Marcus..This is my first time seeing this and GREAT post as usual

----------


## marcus300

> Nice post Marcus..This is my first time seeing this and GREAT post as usual


Thanks, give it a try next time the results are amazing, 100%

----------


## IBdmfkr

:7up:  

I can't wait.

----------


## Mesomorphyl

> Good one... needs put into the training and diet forums as well.


I said this back in march... needs to be linked into the training and diet forums

----------


## helium3

as i responded well early in my test cycle a short one is something im looking for and will be adopting this "priming" technique in my next cycle.great post.

----------


## legend05

A new technique but I know it works as I have spoke to many who make massive gains in the first few weeks after doing a show.

My cycling method is normally 6 weeks on followed by 4 weeks off, would you say 4 weeks is enough to prime the body or would i be better taking a bit mroe time off?

Also, after you feel you have "primed" the body do you find its best to hit it hard with a nice heavy fast acting cycle? Prop/Npp/Abombs or something?

----------


## marcus300

> A new technique but I know it works as I have spoke to many who make massive gains in the first few weeks after doing a show.
> 
> My cycling method is normally 6 weeks on followed by 4 weeks off, would you say 4 weeks is enough to prime the body or would i be better taking a bit mroe time off?
> 
> Also, after you feel you have "primed" the body do you find its best to hit it hard with a nice heavy fast acting cycle? Prop/Npp/Abombs or something?


Its not a new technique, many serious bodybuilders have been using this for many years Dorian was a big believer in this priming the body and took advantage of this process, in some years he jumped 30lbs in weight from using this window,

I wouldn't say 4 weeks is enough time to prime the body correctly, personally i would go for around 6-8 weeks, also i wouldn't have 4 weeks off between short cycles, first you shouldn't be priming while in pct also i don't set a number of weeks for me to start another short cycle, i need to know if i have fully recovered and my BW is fine,

What compounds i would use for a short cycle depends on what type of short cycle i will be doing ie heavy/light/medium

----------


## legend05

Thanks for the reply, what i meant was it was a new process to me  :Smilie: 

Certainly something I am going to try, I have just come off a short cycle so I will run pct and then take another 6-8 weeks off to try to prime the body before getting back on, will update as to how i get on  :Smilie:

----------


## legend05

Another question, could i prime the body whilst on cycle.. say prime whilst using tren /var/proviron and then when i feel it is primed hit it with a prop/npp/oxy cycle?

soz for all questions, just something that really interests me  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> Another question, could i prime the body whilst on cycle.. say prime whilst using tren /var/proviron and then when i feel it is primed hit it with a prop/npp/oxy cycle?
> 
> soz for all questions, just something that really interests me


*No* the whole idea is to get the body ready for growth by priming it, you need good time off AAS so this process works, priming makes a very anabolic environment for muscle tissue to grow quickly when you start a cycle, so this coupled with AAS + hgh makes it an ideal time to take advantage off,

----------


## legend05

ok, thanks again for the reply, Just got to mentally prepare myself for some time off now then  :Smilie:  Would it be ok to bridge with slin/gh?

----------


## ODC0717

BUMP this, it was on the next page, and we can't be havin' that!

TTT

----------


## theforce3169

WOW, someone give me a copy of the AR vet/ newbie Traslation handbook....LOL

----------


## Streaker

bump

----------


## Bigmax

Marcus ....you now have 3 fans...me!!!!LOL

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus ....you now have 3 fans...me!!!!LOL


3??

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## vitor

> 3??


You got 4...

I am making the best gains of my live right now. (With the Prime-followed by the short cycle theory...)

Thanks marcus, you are the man!! :7up:   :7up:

----------


## goose

You got 5.......

I will see you Manchester soon....


Marcus is the man.........

----------


## mwolffey

good read

----------


## stitch1967

Awesome info...I will def try this before my Prop/Var Cycle in a couple months....

Bump this....

----------


## peump

good post.

back to the top^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## FranKieC

bump

----------


## marcus300

bumping my own post how sad but this is a very important part of any type of cycling,

PLEASE READ-

----------


## guest589745

Someone was looking for this

----------


## bor

great post, i noticed this happening about 2 years ago tweaked it a bit and used it ever since, didn't know it was called priming though  :Smilie:

----------


## bor

> *No* the whole idea is to get the body ready for growth by priming it, you need good time off AAS so this process works, priming makes a very anabolic environment for muscle tissue to grow quickly when you start a cycle, so this coupled with AAS + hgh makes it an ideal time to take advantage off,


You know whats also good to do, and has a similiar idea behind it?

Doing a cutting cycle like prop only, tons of cardio and low cals, and when you're done you start eating big but clean again and oyu gain new muscle on top off your ripped physique

----------


## marcus300

> You know whats also good to do, and has a similiar idea behind it?
> 
> Doing a cutting cycle like prop only, tons of cardio and low cals, and when you're done you start eating big but clean again and oyu gain new muscle on top off your ripped physique


The whole idea is to have a fresh system and start the short cycle+GH+calories, after you have primed you then hit your system hard with all the muscle building tools you have and huge muscle tissue gains are produced, i wouldnt just use calories to gain mucsle id use the anabolic enviroment you have created plus the short cycle and all the other goodies.

----------


## 1buffsob

Great read. To the top, yet again.  :Big Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## poundcake

good info


^^^^

----------


## Streaker

Bump

----------


## needbigguns

what about priming but using clen at small doses for its anti-catabolic effects so that you can guarentee no muscle is lost in the 4 weeks before the cycle... then BOOM !

----------


## doctadank

bump^^^^
where can i learn more about priming the body. Are there any webpages out there or does anyone have any links that gives more information on priming.

----------


## needbigguns

hmmmm i would like to try and prime my body but im too scared of loosing muscle... it has taken me long enough to get to a size i am happy with just after PCT... but even a few pounds of muscle lighter and il be gutted... hopefully after my next cycle i should have some excess muscle i could afford to loose next time - i like this idea though of priming the body... is there any way i could do it over a 4 week period and use clen due to it being anti-catabolic to conserve muscle mass

----------


## rgbz

Nice read and to the dude that asked if he can prime on clen , course.. clen is protein sparing, clen or at least eph would be a must specially if you're near your genetic limit. Priming before massive cycles is common in acting/modelling, mostly with dnp though. Ive seen guys run 2-3g a day alongside growth and igf, just for short periods on/off 4-6weeks max then off then backon.. 

Guy i work with on our managers advice was told to gain 20lbs for a shoot and sent to a "doc".. ran a 4weeker, wont discuss dosages cause they were scary but he changed daily sizewise and lost bf even on 5000cals daily. Sides were pretty serious though, anger/sweating/red hot 24/7 said he was burnin up constantly hard to sleep

----------


## marcus300

> Nice read and to the dude that asked if he can prime on clen , course.. clen is protein sparing, clen or at least eph would be a must specially if you're near your genetic limit. Priming before massive cycles is common in acting/modelling, mostly with dnp though. Ive seen guys run 2-3g a day alongside growth and igf, just for short periods on/off 4-6weeks max then off then backon.. 
> 
> Guy i work with on our managers advice was told to gain 20lbs for a shoot and sent to a "doc".. ran a 4weeker, wont discuss dosages cause they were scary but he changed daily sizewise and lost bf even on 5000cals daily. Sides were pretty serious though, anger/sweating/red hot 24/7 said he was burnin up constantly hard to sleep


Very true, a good prime followed by a short heavy cycle builds huge amounts of new muscle tissue with low sides, this is why i only do short cycles anymore.

----------


## rgbz

^ thats cool bro, do you find on the short cycles you "burn" fat like he did and you feel hot?

----------


## marcus300

> ^ thats cool bro, do you find on the short cycles you "burn" fat like he did and you feel hot?


Yes i burn fat but not the hot feeling, i do get a strange sensation in the head when running high dosages but this is common due to the high levels of test,

You can build huge amounts of new muscle tissue with priming and short cycling, you also dont have to be advance to use short cycles, moderate dose short cycles work well also.

----------


## doctadank

marcus where can i read up more on priming? I searched google and found nothing! thanks

----------


## marcus300

> marcus where can i read up more on priming? I searched google and found nothing! thanks


This thread is good reading to understand the prime, there are many studies on carb cycling but us Bodybuilders have to adjust the sytem to suit each others bodys

----------


## doctadank

so its basically, cutting unwanted bodyfat before a cycle and you do this by cycling your carbs or generally reducing the amount of carbs you take in daily over a period of 4-6 weeks before an upcoming cycle - and adding cardio as well?

----------


## marcus300

> so its basically, cutting unwanted bodyfat before a cycle and you do this by cycling your carbs or generally reducing the amount of carbs you take in daily over a period of 4-6 weeks before an upcoming cycle - and adding cardio as well?


Here is a post i did on another thread which might help you out-

The best prime ive used is 3-5 days low carbs 40% less than your maintance diet and 1 day high carb 15% higher than your maintance diet for 6-8 weeks, so i would reduce carbs by 40% for 3-5 days the glycogen stores start to deplete and when muscle glycogen stores are lower a metabolic shift occurs where additional fat is used for fuel which in turn promotes fat loss so after you return back to 1 day high carb intake the extra carbs simply re-store muscles with glycogen, so as long as there is room for more glucose from carbs the carbs must be stored as glycogen, but with only one day higher carbs the store are not fully full so the next time you do 3-5 day lower carbs the stores get even more depleted which even triggers more fat loss but the high day carb is enough to stop the starvation response of the body so no metabolic shift to slow it down,

When you go 7 days or over (and this figure varies in between individuals this is why you have to listen to your body) fat cells attempt to hold on by resisting the release of fatty acids then levels of lipoprotein lipase tend to rise and thyroid levels drop and both of theses affects overall basel metabolism and the starvation response which off sets reduction in energy, (muscle loss)this is why increasing the carbs intake is vital and interrupts the response of the body to slow down and suppresses the release of the fat storing enzyme lipoprotein,

Also by increasing the carbs for that one day it stimulates the metabolic rate, because when glycogen levels drop followed by an increase in calories even an increase what in more than the normal maintenance diet the body responds by increasing thermogenesis which in turn burns fat without using muscle tissue as energy,

This overall procedure puts your body into a very anabolic environment for muscle tissue to grow couple this with a short burst cycle and growth is amazing, but i must stress the prime as to be done correctly to take full advantage

The trick is calculating how many low carb days is correct?? this comes with listening to the body if you need to deplete more go more low days, if its to much and a risk of tissue being burnt then decrease the low carb days, with 
Things are coming together now, am liking it

Because the lack of insulin while priming protien needs to be increased enough so keep protien high and amino acids, if muscle loss occurs the metabolism will shift and everything then needs to be adjust to suit but this isnt what your after, simple eat more protien and give the body additional aminos that can be used as fuel so sparing muscle mass,

Essentially the body will more or less always burn aminos from foods rather than burn muscle tissue so increasing protien while lowering carbs is essential, so the carb cycling coupled with the increased protien creates the enviroment your after before a cycle, your opening a gates for muscle tissue to grow so when the prime ends feed feed feed feed the body and the short cycle.
__________________

----------


## rgbz

> Yes i burn fat but not the hot feeling, i do get a strange sensation in the head when running high dosages but this is common due to the high levels of test,
> 
> You can build huge amounts of new muscle tissue with priming and short cycling, you also dont have to be advance to use short cycles, moderate dose short cycles work well also.


cool bro, i read paul borresons old stuff and duchaines theory on receptor upregulation at 4g+. Goodstuff thanks for the info

----------


## marcus300

> cool bro, i read paul borresons old stuff and duchaines theory on receptor upregulation at 4g+. Goodstuff thanks for the info


Paul was a friend of mine and he was the one who designed all my short cycles years ago, he had some strange views but boy did they build muscle, i was in contact with him while he was designing Dorians cycles for the Mr O and if short cycling suits you the results are outstanding just like DY, his books are a great read but i must say thing have move on alittle but PB was years ahead of the game in my eyes.

----------


## marcus300

> cool bro, i read paul borresons old stuff and duchaines theory on receptor upregulation at 4g+. Goodstuff thanks for the info


Also check out this thread i did regarding short heavy cycling

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=224569

----------


## rgbz

yeah i read it a few months back, i didnt bother posting though cause didnt wanna get into discussion on doses and then alot of ignorant dudes that havnt tried or seen it come in and comment on what works

----------


## IBdmfkr

bump for Marcus...

Question:

When you state dip 40% below maintenance, are you suggesting 40% below what your normal carb intake would be or 40% below your maintenance caloric intake?

ex. 1 - Say I eat 250g Prot/500carbs/50g fat per day.
Would I drop the carbs to 200g/day and compensate the calories with Prot/fats for my low carb days?
If so what would you suggest caloric intake be? How far over or under maintenance on low carb days, and high carb days?

*or*

ex. 2 - I would dip my maintenance calories 40%below normal (I believe you're speaking of the first example).
My maintenance is say 3200/day, on low carb I'd drop calories to approx 1800/day, high carb approx 3600/day?


Thanks.

----------


## marcus300

> bump for Marcus...
> 
> Question:
> 
> When you state dip 40% below maintenance, are you suggesting 40% below what your normal carb intake would be or 40% below your maintenance caloric intake?
> 
> ex. 1 - Say I eat 250g Prot/500carbs/50g fat per day.
> Would I drop the carbs to 200g/day and compensate the calories with Prot/fats for my low carb days?
> If so what would you suggest caloric intake be? How far over or under maintenance on low carb days, and high carb days?
> ...


Before you start to prime you should be on a stable diet one whats as been established for some time and the body is not gaining weight or losing weight a maintenance diet what keeps you at the required weight,

This is the diet what you work off, if your having for an example 500g of carbs for the 3-5 day low carb days you would drop that by 40% which equals 200g, 3-5 day low carbs will vary some extend the days to up to 6 and some stay around 2, i personally find 3-5 days just right for my depletion before i start to loss any muscle tissue, this is the trick, you get this right and results are big, all you got to do is do it slowly,

first you can always up the length of low day carbs, your better doing that than going to long on low carbs this will trigger the starvation response of the body and muscle tissue will breakdown, when muscle tissue breaks downs your metabolism will take a shift and this is something you down, 

Protein needs to be adjusted during low day carbs, an increase to compensate, the amount varies again this is something you need to work out individually, some just need to increase slightly and some need to fully compensated the calories, so long as the extra protein and amino's are added then you shouldn't be having any problems,

On the 1 day high carb day you increase by 15%, and thats 15% higher than your maintenance diet of carbs, so in our example the maintenance carbs is 500g so it would be 575g for 1 day, this will off set any muscle tissue loss and isn't high enough to fully restore the glycogen stores, so when you go low carbs again you get even more depleted without muscle loss, and thats when the fun starts.

----------


## marcus300

PS, some more info what i written for someone which might make understanding alittle better-

when you start to reduce carbs by 40% for 3-5 days the glycogen stores start to deplete and when muscle glycogen stores are lower a metabolic shift occurs where additional fat is used for fuel which in turn promotes fat loss so after you return back to 1 day high carb intake the extra carbs simply re-store muscles with glycogen, so as long as there is room for more glucose from carbs the carbs must be stored as glycogen, but with only one day higher carbs the store are not fully full so the next time you do 3-5 day lower carbs the stores get even more depleted which even triggers more fat loss but the high day carb is enough to stop the starvation response of the body so no metabolic shift to slow it down,

When you go 7 days or over (and this figure varies in between individuals this is why you have to listen to your body) fat cells attempt to hold on by resisting the release of fatty acids then levels of lipoprotein lipase tend to rise and thyroid levels drop and both of theses affects overall basel metabolism and the starvation response which off sets reduction in energy, this is why increasing the carbs intake is vital and interrupts the response of the body to slow down and suppresses the release of the fat storing enzyme lipoprotein,

Also by increasing the carbs for that one day it stimulates the metabolic rate, because when glycogen levels drop followed by an increase in calories even an increase what in more than the normal maintenance diet the body responds by increasing thermogenesis which in turn burns fat without using muscle tissue as energy,

This overall procedure puts your body into a very anabolic environment for muscle tissue to grow couple this with a short burst cycle and growth is amazing, but i must stress the prime as to be done correctly to take full advantage

----------


## stupidhippo

i understand the nutritional stuff IMO adequately but what I would like to know is how to adjust training volume to minimize muscle loss.. If I was just doing BB it would be pretty easy but when u are doing grappling/kickboxing 4 times a week + cardio on top of gym it might complicate things.. well I guess I gotta live and learn.. ofcourse if marcus has some good thumb rules for those Im all ears...

----------


## IBdmfkr

Thanks marcus, so it's like a normal carb cycling procedure.. that's what I was making sure.

Would you suggest cardio?

----------


## V_Vandetta

I have just completed 5weeks priming( Marcus300) way ... and it was very easy .... plenty of fat loss with no muscle loss what so ever I went from 280 too 265 as of to day and start with the 4 weeks cycle tomorrow ... the trick was not so much the training or the cardeio but diet keeping keytosis mid to low range .... But will let you bro's know how the cycle goes

----------


## stupidhippo

good work.. let us know about ur progress.. did u change ur workouts at all?

----------


## V_Vandetta

> good work.. let us know about ur progress.. did u change ur workouts at all?



yes i did change up a few things .. I used more of a pre contest routine for training...just pumping blood to muscle groups. higher reps lower weight but found myself hitting failure as well... Now on cycle I will be going to Isometric failure training heavy weighst low reps max blood voulem

----------


## stupidhippo

I hear lots f conflicting reports on this.. cause many ppl claim that u should keep on using big weights.. I have done this and I did lose a lot of muscle while priming.. maybe ill try this way the next time..

----------


## V_Vandetta

> I hear lots f conflicting reports on this.. cause many ppl claim that u should keep on using big weights.. I have done this and I did lose a lot of muscle while priming.. maybe ill try this way the next time..



some people are different Yes.... but when I say lower weight I mean take for exsample incline dumbell presses for chest I may push 110 pounders each hand for 8-10 reps but when carb depleteing my body dont responde with that kinda of weight .. so I drop down to 85 pound dumbells where I can still get a good weight but higer reps of 12-15

----------


## stupidhippo

its definelty worth a shot... I mean its definetly a possibility that this kind of system would help.. I just aint used to doing this high reps.. u think I should still every now and then do lower reps, higher weights - or keep doing the higher reps the whole time when recovering or calorie restricted..

----------


## V_Vandetta

> its definelty worth a shot... I mean its definetly a possibility that this kind of system would help.. I just aint used to doing this high reps.. u think I should still every now and then do lower reps, higher weights - or keep doing the higher reps the whole time when recovering or calorie restricted..



Its one of them things bro that you have to try .. becasue it would be hard to determin .. but anytime I have to carb deplete .. I know from past experinace while on AAS or not My body is weaker with the less carbs via ATP a lot lower .. so i find that i can keep much better muscle voulem and strengh with lower weight higher reps ...


I think it will help out greatly .. what i would do if I was you keep a logg on this sytem diet, training, weight ,reps ..ect.... now as you go through the new training things may chage or you need to play with carbs numbers .. but keep it charted .. this way you can compare ... and I think that this way works great it does for me

----------


## stupidhippo

thx for the info..... definetly gonna try this soon.. final question: do u do this all the time or do u have like a week in betweeen with heavier weights.. and also do u apply this to PCT or only when carb depleted.

----------


## BG

a must read.

----------


## marcus300

> Thanks marcus, so it's like a normal carb cycling procedure.. that's what I was making sure.
> 
> Would you suggest cardio?


Yes you got it, adjust as you go along to suit your body tho, fat loss is a bonus its all about creating the anabolic environment for growth :Wink/Grin:

----------


## marcus300

> I have just completed 5weeks priming( Marcus300) way ... and it was very easy .... plenty of fat loss with no muscle loss what so ever I went from 280 too 265 as of to day and start with the 4 weeks cycle tomorrow ... the trick was not so much the training or the cardeio but diet keeping keytosis mid to low range .... But will let you bro's know how the cycle goes


Excellent news, thats what am taking about V as got it spot on and now his body is ready for growth, if the right compounds and training is designed the growth will be very good and fast,

----------


## marcus300

> Its one of them things bro that you have to try .. becasue it would be hard to determin .. but anytime I have to carb deplete .. I know from past experinace while on AAS or not My body is weaker with the less carbs via ATP a lot lower .. so i find that i can keep much better muscle voulem and strengh with lower weight higher reps ...
> 
> 
> I think it will help out greatly .. what i would do if I was you keep a logg on this sytem diet, training, weight ,reps ..ect.... now as you go through the new training things may chage or you need to play with carbs numbers .. but keep it charted .. this way you can compare ... and I think that this way works great it does for me


Sound advice, agree :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzump

----------


## auslifta

bump

----------


## malidfa

i have started my prime yesterday so far so good doing it for 6-8 weeks see how everyhting goes then ill be doing a short heavy burst cycle

----------


## Ernst

Very interesting. Good post!  :Thumps Up:  Kinda old....... but good!

----------


## auslifta

bump old fav

----------


## BG

Im bumping this for all you guys that arent getting gains from your cycles.

----------


## M302_Imola

Sweet, I somehow missed this post awhile back when I was searching for "priming". I would love for the guys who have tried priming to give some feedback. I am going to do a cut cycle in a month or two and was wondering if there would be much benefit for priming the body before a 10 week cut cycle?

----------


## marcus300

> Sweet, I somehow missed this post awhile back when I was searching for "priming". I would love for the guys who have tried priming to give some feedback. I am going to do a cut cycle in a month or two and was wondering if there would be much benefit for priming the body before a 10 week cut cycle?


The prime if done correctly will cut your body up and there will be no need to do a cutting cycle, use the environment what the prime created to build muscle tissue within the growth window along side a lean bulk/bulking cycle..

----------


## ilovesus

Very well said! BUMP!

----------


## wrestless

Great post hope it works for me . I have been dieting with the 3day low 1 high for close to 3 months, starting my cycle 12/22/08 a little nervous as I cant seem to get rid of excess 1/2 of fat on my lower abs. Am doing 45 min 
of cardio 6 days a week and wondering if its ever going to go away. My show is in April and I truly don't see any change in the fat content in Abs only. All 
other body parts are tight and vascular.

PS Not sure if this post belongs here but looking for some input

----------


## Matt

Awesome thread its given me some great ideas.

----------


## marcus300

Bump

----------


## BG

^^^ttt^^^

----------


## Doub1e_J

Going to be starting my cycle in 4 wks or so. I will give this a try. One thing I did not see you comment on Marcus was the use of clen and cardio while priming. I have seen others reply but I wanted to know your personal opinion on the subject.

Thanks for the great post!

----------


## gymnerd

Very interesting read thanks for the info.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Going to be starting my cycle in 4 wks or so. I will give this a try. One thing I did not see you comment on Marcus was the use of clen and cardio while priming. I have seen others reply but I wanted to know your personal opinion on the subject.
> 
> Thanks for the great post!


I'm curious as well!

----------


## beerdogg

Great read.......BUMP

----------


## nails4me2

great post...never heard of this before but def makes perfect sense..thanks for the great info marcus!

----------


## Tarheel

Wow, amazing info once again by Marcus...This all makes total sense and I cant believe I havent heard of it before...Cant wait to try it b4 my next cycle. Thanks again bro..

----------


## marcus300

> Wow, amazing info once again by Marcus...This all makes total sense and I cant believe I havent heard of it before...Cant wait to try it b4 my next cycle. Thanks again bro..


Lets us know how you get on

----------


## terraj

bump

----------


## Kdub

Marcus, it sounds like you have been overwhelmed with Prime/Burst Cycle Pm's and couldn't take it any longer!  :Wink/Grin: 

Prime for 6-8 weeks then hit the AAS + goodies... what I am hearing is that it doesn't matter too much what kind of cycle you do. Could be a Test/NPP/Dbol cycle or a Prop/Primo/Anavar - doesn't really matter too much because for the first time in your life your body is all set to fully use the AAS to grow as the environment is correct. 

From what I learned via your other burst cycle thread, testosterone can be the only compound a guy uses for 4 weeks. No need for other compounds except GH.

Thanks for the informative thread.

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus, it sounds like you have been overwhelmed with Prime/Burst Cycle Pm's and couldn't take it any longer! 
> 
> Prime for 6-8 weeks then hit the AAS + goodies... what I am hearing is that it doesn't matter too much what kind of cycle you do. Could be a Test/NPP/Dbol cycle or a Prop/Primo/Anavar - doesn't really matter too much because for the first time in your life your body is all set to fully use the AAS to grow as the environment is correct. 
> 
> From what I learned via your other burst cycle thread, testosterone can be the only compound a guy uses for 4 weeks. No need for other compounds except GH.
> 
> Thanks for the informative thread.


Sorry if i havent responded to your pm, i do get alot each day.

I am without any doubt that priming before any kind of cycle especially a short burst one is one of the most productive and beneficial thing you can do for muscle tissue grow, it completely transformed my whole body. Ive worked with many guys who I have implemented this method with and they have never looked back and continue to this day also many Pro's use this system to spring board themselves into further growth.

You cant just use any compound, you need to look back over your cycle history and use compounds what you have responded with in the past, the dosage is also calculated from your previous cycle history, if your implementing a short burst cycle the dose is greater than you would normally use, the dose will depend on what stage your at so I cant just state what the dose is used, because of the short period your on cycle the sides are low or can be controlled and recovery is good.

----------


## Kdub

Thanks Marcus. I know and we all know you are a busy guy.

I am acquiring Paul's books and sometime in July/August I will try my first short burst cycle. I will prime as you have stated for 6-8 weeks and then hit it hard.

I will also be using GH for the first time in the next month. When I prime and burst it will be with GH + AAS. I will seek your insights as I get closer to July/August.

Thanks for all the great info. 

One more thing regarding the prime, burst cycle and weak points... if I combine AAS + GH to round out my physique (my goals are not to build a 300 lbs Olympia body) will my weak points come up quickly due to the hyperlasia associated with AAS + GH? 

Upper pecs have always been flat or hollow and am wondering if they will get filled in rather quickly.

Thanks again.

p.s. One quick note; I am 19 days into a 600 mg Prop, 500 mg NPP, 40 mg Dbol cycle. Arimidex E3-4D and am up 20 lbs (212 lbs to 232 lbs). Quite happy with the results and this is on a low carb diet compared to most. Am looking forward to burst AAS + GH and prime cycle!

----------


## marcus300

> Thanks Marcus. I know and we all know you are a busy guy.
> 
> I am acquiring Paul's books and sometime in July/August I will try my first short burst cycle. I will prime as you have stated for 6-8 weeks and then hit it hard.
> 
> I will also be using GH for the first time in the next month. When I prime and burst it will be with GH + AAS. I will seek your insights as I get closer to July/August.
> 
> Thanks for all the great info. 
> 
> One more thing regarding the prime, burst cycle and weak points... if I combine AAS + GH to round out my physique (my goals are not to build a 300 lbs Olympia body) will my weak points come up quickly due to the hyperlasia associated with AAS + GH? 
> ...


Start the GH a few months before the SBC at a low dose of around 4ius and throughout the prime, then when you hit the calories and SBC increase the GH dose along side your compounds and you will experience great gains, when you incorporate GH within these types of cycling the transofrmation is excellent.

Paul was very head of his game, when he showed me how to prime and use burst cycles i never looked back, i just wished i found out about them alot sooner, his books are available over the net.

One thing, make sure you prime slowly there is no need to restrict your calories to were you may lose muscle tissue, you need to cycle the carbs slowly and adjust daily to your needs, if you do this correctly your body will be in a very anabolic envirnoment for muscle tissue to grow straight from the start of the cycle, the growth window will be open and if you flood it with anabolics + GH + food you will spring board into new growth.

----------


## D7M

Since we are on the subject, Marcus....

After priming, you like to increase cals and re-introduce carbs as soon as the cycle starts, correct? Opposed to slowly increasing cals throughout the cycle?

----------


## marcus300

> Since we are on the subject, Marcus....
> 
> After priming, you like to increase cals and re-introduce carbs as soon as the cycle starts, correct? Opposed to slowly increasing cals throughout the cycle?


Good question, many guys who increase the calories right up to peak once the cycle starts do retain some water due to the increase in carbs, but many of these guys are running a comp diet before the cycle and are in a far restricted environment than when your would have primed correctly by using a slower method of restriction. 

Knowing how you respond previously when you have been on a prime or comp diet will help you decide which method suits you better, if your one of these guys who retains water easily from when you come out of one of these diets then you need to slowly increase the calories over about 14days then hit it but if your not then hit it straight away. This is were you need some background to design this from and I will state again if you slowly prime over a long period of wks and you incorporate a high carb day within the prime you can achieve this state easily.

----------


## bjpennnn

why is this not just sticked at the top

----------


## marcus300

Alot of the times nobody reads the stickies, lets try and keep it bumped  :Wink:

----------


## bjpennnn

for sure

----------


## bjpennnn

eca is my friend.

----------


## bjpennnn

bump

----------


## bjpennnn

i thought the rockys would be a little more rocky then this.

----------


## cwes48

Thanks Alot great post as always

----------


## over812

Great thread! Thanks Marcus!

----------


## S-IRON-M

Great post

----------


## Schmidty

very good read. i have primed w diet and iv primed w dnp before and it makes a huge diff

----------


## Hard.On

first time ive read this thread.
Great info

I will be dedicating 2 months b4 my cycle to priming

----------


## americanoak

I have been on the 3 low 1 high diet actually (before i read this) and was wondering, If im on this diet does that mean that I am in a good state for building muscle? Or it is only when I increase my calories again?

I have noticed that my strength has gone down, but my pumps are incredable

----------


## marcus300

> I have been on the 3 low 1 high diet actually (before i read this) and was wondering, If im on this diet does that mean that I am in a good state for building muscle? Or it is only when I increase my calories again?
> 
> I have noticed that my strength has gone down, but my pumps are incredable


Priming before a cycle can be one of the most beneficial things you can do regarding muscle tissue growth

----------


## Kdub

Marcus,

Is it recommended during the prime to use a fat burner like Clen and keep cardio high to deplete the body?

Then the rebound affect with high doses of AAS, food and then drop the cardio and Clen to assist the body to add tissue?

I have noticed rapid tissue gains on cycle when I didn't eat well one day or a weekend while a short trip was taken (protein was low - 50% or 30% of normal consumption) followed by a return to my normal schedule - even adding more protein than usual.

Any correlation between the two?

----------


## Forbidden16

I've been cutting slowly for the last 6 weeks and will be for 6 weeks more to come... so I've been slowly reducing carbs since I'm maintaining the protein grams static and the fat was already low. This would mean I'd be extra primed to bulk again? *natural*

Last year I cut and I saw my best gains the first month or two I jumped to bulking right after finishing the cut. I guess this was the reason. I should expect then the best lean gains if I go over maintenance then right after the cut this time as well?

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> I have been on the 3 low 1 high diet actually (before i read this) and was wondering, If im on this diet does that mean that I am in a good state for building muscle? Or it is only when I increase my calories again?
> 
> I have noticed that my strength has gone down, but my pumps are incredable


holy crap is that you in your avi???

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

It's funny I am reading this for the first time, and this is exactly what I did before my first cycle without realizing it. I was cutting big time so my cals were low, then i started a test e cycle and really upped my calories and gained 22lbs on cycle

----------


## Solomon

bump

----------


## bigracso

> bump for Marcus...
> 
> Question:
> 
> When you state dip 40% below maintenance, are you suggesting 40% below what your normal carb intake would be or 40% below your maintenance caloric intake?
> 
> ex. 1 - Say I eat 250g Prot/500carbs/50g fat per day.
> Would I drop the carbs to 200g/day and compensate the calories with Prot/fats for my low carb days?
> If so what would you suggest caloric intake be? How far over or under maintenance on low carb days, and high carb days?
> ...


Marcus300, but you don't reply at this or I didn't understand the reply.

So do the calories total must to be same in all 4 days ( 1 day high cho, 3 days low cho)? 

that is, in high cho (1 day) the calories are equal in low cho (3 days), the only different is the macro nutriment ... so in low cho you rise the "fat" and prot! 

or is the prime the low-calorie in low cho days (because remove the 40% of cho to your diet)? 

thanks

----------


## bigracso

nothing advice?

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus300, but you don't reply at this or I didn't understand the reply.
> 
> So do the calories total must to be same in all 4 days ( 1 day high cho, 3 days low cho)? 
> 
> that is, in high cho (1 day) the calories are equal in low cho (3 days), the only different is the macro nutriment ... so in low cho you rise the "fat" and prot! 
> 
> or is the prime the low-calorie in low cho days (because remove the 40% of cho to your diet)? 
> 
> thanks


You will have to adjust daily to your bodies requirements, when I've been doing a long prime i will increase my pro & fats to suit the decrease in carbs, this for me makes the prime longer and can be taken over a longer period. When I am wanting to drop some extra bf I will leave the calories the same but if I become to flat and feel like muscle tissue is being wasted I will adjust the pro and fats accordingly to how i feel and look that day.

----------


## CleanCut

Great info Marcus! Thanks

----------


## AnimalJ

extremely insightful! reading this beforehand would have saved me a ton of typing  :Wink:  Thank you!

----------


## MBMETC

After reading this I am becoming so pumped to start my second cycle and apply these methods to hopefully grow like a weed.

Marcus thank you, your the man

----------


## BlInDsIdE

Bump

----------


## DKZ

Just a quick question Marcus...I have been on a low carb/high protein diet for roughly a month now priming for my next cycle, how long before the start of my cycle should I start upping the carbs in my diet? 

P.S. Love your work

----------


## marcus300

> Just a quick question Marcus...I have been on a low carb/high protein diet for roughly a month now priming for my next cycle, how long before the start of my cycle should I start upping the carbs in my diet? 
> 
> P.S. Love your work


 The prime is worked of a maintenance diet, its run for 6-8 wks before start the cycle, its a very slow carb cycling method what will open a growth window, you need to prime off a maintenance diet what as been estabolished for a few weeks.

----------


## Bulkn

Good idea Marcus, one question, say on my next cycle I use sustanon and it takes 4 weeks to kick in, do you think it would be better if I primed until I got 4 weeks into my cycle?

----------


## marcus300

> Good idea Marcus, one question, say on my next cycle I use sustanon and it takes 4 weeks to kick in, do you think it would be better if I primed until I got 4 weeks into my cycle?


No, you prime and then start the cycle and the diet needs to be adjusted from day one. Priming will make you start gaining straight from day one of the cycle no matter what Test your using.

----------


## cro

sweet post.


> Recently ive had alot of questions and request to post some information regarding the prime before a cycle, hopefully this will give some insight into the process.
> 
> *The prime is a very valuable tool to have for any cycle-*
> This process creates a very anabolic environment so muscle tissue can grow at a fast rate when you start a cycle, there are plenty of ways this process can be done, When the prime is done correctly you will not believe how quickly the muscle gains come on straight from the start of any cycle,
> 
> In simple terms you simply diet down slowly, just like you do before a comp but alot more slowly,the main objective isnt to lose bf but to create this special environment alot of BB's who have done comps will understand this process and how much can be obtained at this special stage, Dorain was a big believer in this process and would be straight back into the gym after big shows taking advantage of this valuable stage.
> 
> I have tried many different ways with my own body to find out which one suits me better and i prefer to cycle my carbs 3 low 1 high, this will create a very anabolic environment for muscle tissue to grow, the muscle receptors get highly excitable and upgrade and able to accept more glucose and because glucose levels are not full in the muscle the result is more deposited into the muscle when you start the cycle and increase the food,this environment builds muscle tissue very quickly, if this is done correctly and timed right when you start the cycle, growth is amazing, i feel priming is a must when considering any cycle but it does work and is ideal towards short cycling.
> 
> ...

----------


## Bigjerdog

Thanks for sharing this. Very good information. Glad for this site and you guys. What a huge difference it makes

----------


## billyyb

How long should you prime before starting a cycle? Is 6-8 weeks of carb cycling about right?

----------


## marcus300

> How long should you prime before starting a cycle? Is 6-8 weeks of carb cycling about right?


Yes 6 -8 weeks is just fine,

----------


## MACHINE5150

one thing i was wondering about this marcus is do you replace the calories with protein or is the idea to consume less than your TDEE?

----------


## marcus300

> one thing i was wondering about this marcus is do you replace the calories with protein or is the idea to consume less than your TDEE?


This process is worked of a maintenance diet whats been established for many weeks. Protein needs to be adjusted during low day carbs, an increase to compensate, the amount varies again this is something you need to work out individually, some just need to increase slightly and some need to fully compensated the calories, so long as the extra protein and amino's are added then you shouldn't be having any problems,

when you start to reduce carbs by 40% for 3-5 days the glycogen stores start to deplete and when muscle glycogen stores are lower a metabolic shift occurs where additional fat is used for fuel which in turn promotes fat loss so after you return back to 1 day high carb intake the extra carbs simply re-store muscles with glycogen, so as long as there is room for more glucose from carbs the carbs must be stored as glycogen, but with only one day higher carbs the store are not fully full so the next time you do 3-5 day lower carbs the stores get even more depleted which even triggers more fat loss but the high day carb is enough to stop the starvation response of the body so no metabolic shift to slow it down,

This overall procedure puts your body into a very anabolic environment for muscle tissue to grow couple this with a short burst cycle and growth is amazing, but i must stress the prime as to be done correctly to take full advantage

----------


## MACHINE5150

very interesting.. I will try to take advantage of this prior to my next cycle

----------


## marcus300

> very interesting.. I will try to take advantage of this prior to my next cycle


Majority of the pro's use some form of priming, its an amazing tool for building some serious muscles/size if you complete it correctly.

----------


## billyyb

cheers for the reply. Will deff do this before my first cycle, probs try and cut down to about 8% BF to avoid estrogen related side effects as much as possible too.

----------


## marcus300

Sounds good

----------


## MAKAVELI The Don

Can Clen be used during priming?

----------


## marcus300

> Can Clen be used during priming?


Yes it can be to help with remaining anabolic .

----------


## PurpleOnes

Really good post and useful for me.

----------


## Rizdizzle

Great post Marcus! I will be starting a cycle in May or June and was wondering about priming before cycle. Perfect timing lol

----------


## t-gunz

can priming be done for cutting also? or mainly for muscle gains?

----------


## marcus300

The prime creates an environment for muscle tissue to grow fast if all the growth factors are in place, so normally your would prime to help you springboard yourself into a growth phase and not a cutting phase. The prime itself will cut you up and in many cases really strip you down so you wont need to cut after a prime because you will already be cut.

----------


## t-gunz

thanks for the clarification makes sense now  :Smilie:

----------


## J. Cole

very interesting thank you marcus

----------


## ucf465

Is lyle mcdonalds ultimate diet 2.0 a good priming diet?

----------


## marcus300

> Is lyle mcdonalds ultimate diet 2.0 a good priming diet?


A good priming diet is the version I posted or a similar carb cycling protocol which is suited to your needs ( creating an anabolic window) rather than a goal of fat loss

----------


## ucf465

ok im
6'2"
190lbs
maintenance is about 2900-3000 cals, so assuming i do 50% carbs, 15% fats, and 35% protein, i would take in 217g carbs on low days and 417 on high days? 217g still seems kind of high to me. but i gues the goal isnt complete depletion, just the up down environment it creates right?

----------


## marcus300

> ok im
> 6'2"
> 190lbs
> maintenance is about 2900-3000 cals, so assuming i do 50% carbs, 15% fats, and 35% protein, i would take in 217g carbs on low days and 417 on high days? 217g still seems kind of high to me. but i gues the goal isnt complete depletion, just the up down environment it creates right?


If you read this thread from the start you will understand how to implement a good priming diet

----------


## Fastkid81

Amazing... Like mozart

----------


## fabAB912

Alpha Lipoic Acid can be used to increase ur's muscles ability to hold more glucose.

----------


## beerdogg

Great read! Bump

----------


## AD

bump

----------


## Charger527

this is the sh*t if you havent tried it try it, also check out burst cycles they are f**king awsome especially for athletes and fighters

:-)

----------


## marcus300

> this is the sh*t if you havent tried it try it, also check out burst cycles they are f**king awsome especially for athletes and fighters
> 
> :-)


I take it you like it? 

Did you respond well

----------


## Charger527

yeah its the only way i cycle now since you convinced me to try it a few years ago.

thought this needed a good bump i posted before and people thought i was joking about running a 4 week cycle.

Good to see your still around marcus

----------


## marcus300

^^^^ oh yes I'm still here, abit older but still trying to hang out with the big boys  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

to the top

----------


## ironbeck

very interesting, interesting how many things I was doing right before I ever used AAS lol...
Very informative. tks.

----------


## Granovich

SO you basically start preparing for it only 4 days before starting cycle. ? 
do 3 days lower carbs and 1 day higher carbs
then go back diet and cycle ?

----------


## marcus300

No, the prime be at least 6-8 wks

----------


## Granovich

> No, the prime be at least 6-8 wks


alright, thank you Marcus for the quick answer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Charger527

check it

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Awesome post Marcus! I will have to utilize this. Makes perfect sense.

----------


## Back In Black

Marcus, I know you say 6-8 weeks but is there ANY point doing this for only 3 weeks do you think?

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus, I know you say 6-8 weeks but is there ANY point doing this for only 3 weeks do you think?


I always like to prime first time around for 6-8 weeks, this really sets up a great environment but after your first prime you can bring the weeks donw to around 3-4  :Smilie:

----------


## largerthannormal

BUMP! second time i read through this.. good stuff!!

----------


## basketballfan22

Hey marcus, I was advised to check this thread out. Even though I don't plan on using AAS for at least another year, I wanted to be as informed as possible. You say that this "priming" process should be done prior to a short cycle. Now seeing as this would be my first time using AAS, the dosage will be small. I am planning on doing "Option 2" in MickeyKnox's thread (http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...look-here.html), but this is a long ester cycle that lasts for 12 weeks. Do you recommend doing "Option 3," which is a short ester cycle that lasts 8 weeks?

----------


## marcus300

> Hey marcus, I was advised to check this thread out. Even though I don't plan on using AAS for at least another year, I wanted to be as informed as possible. You say that this "priming" process should be done prior to a short cycle. Now seeing as this would be my first time using AAS, the dosage will be small. I am planning on doing "Option 2" in MickeyKnox's thread (http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...look-here.html), but this is a long ester cycle that lasts for 12 weeks. Do you recommend doing "Option 3," which is a short ester cycle that lasts 8 weeks?


I wouldn't advice anything what MickeyKnox says, he doesn't have no experience and just copy and pastes other peoples work. I would do you own research and then post your cycle and then we can all advice you the best route to take..

Priming can be done with long or short cycles, its a great tool to have when cycling.

----------


## basketballfan22

Okay, thanks. I was planning on posting the routine the closer I am to starting AAS. It seemed like a decent cycle and agreed more or less with a lot of the other cycles and recommendations I have read here, but I will definitely appreciate all the advice I can get. I will send you a link whenever I post my expected first-time cycle.

----------


## marcus300

No problem.

----------


## austinite

> Hey marcus, I was advised to check this thread out. Even though I don't plan on using AAS for at least another year, *I wanted to be as informed as possible*. You say that this "priming" process should be done prior to a short cycle. Now seeing as this would be my first time using AAS, the dosage will be small. I am planning on doing "Option 2" in MickeyKnox's thread (http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...look-here.html), but this is a long ester cycle that lasts for 12 weeks. Do you recommend doing "Option 3," which is a short ester cycle that lasts 8 weeks?


You're a great example for someone who researches thoroughly. I wish more people did this. For that reason you will succeed. Good luck BBFan.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I wouldn't advice anything what MickeyKnox says, he doesn't have no experience and just copy and pastes other peoples work. I would do you own research and then post your cycle and then we can all advice you the best route to take..
> 
> Priming can be done with long or short cycles, its a great tool to have when cycling.


Marcus when are you going to grow up? You're only severing to prove that youre unable to separate your personal issues from the goal and path of this Forum - which is to help others and point them in a safe direction. Suggesting my thread or any other thread that i have authored is not advisable is simply childish and immature. 

If you cant act like an adult in here, perhaps you should take some time away from this Forum and collect your thoughts. It appears you need a vacation for awhile. Come back when you can behave like an adult and not be so rude to others who have contributed to this Forum in a positive manner. 

Im actually getting PM's asking why you're so jealous of me?? So please try to use your head next time and refrain from any negative comments, because this is only backfiring for you.

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus when are you going to grow up? You're only severing to prove that youre unable to separate your personal issues from the goal and path of this Forum - which is to help others and point them in a safe direction. Suggesting my thread or any other thread that i have authored is not advisable is simply childish and immature. 
> 
> If you cant act like an adult in here, perhaps you should take some time away from this Forum and collect your thoughts. It appears you need a vacation for awhile. Come back when you can behave like an adult and not be so rude to others who have contributed to this Forum in a positive manner. 
> 
> Im actually getting PM's asking why you're so jealous of me?? So please try to use your head next time and refrain from any negative comments, because this is only backfiring for you.


Don't get upset by my comments MK, I was answering someone's question with my opinion. Facts are you dont have any experience you only started cycling 12 months ago and most of what you claim is copied and pasted. I wasn't having a go at you I was stating a fact and in all honesty your high and mighty attitude makes you look even more stupid than you do already, oh you can bump that as much as you like  :Smilie:  Looks like we both get alot of pm's MK. Please stay out of my thread and anymore off topic posts will be deleted if you want to carry on please post it in the one to one section. I would rather keep this thread clean from bull so please take your attitude somewhere else.

----------


## austinite

> Don't get upset by my comments MK, I was answering someone's question with my opinion. Facts are you dont have any experience you only started cycling 12 months ago and most of what you claim is copied and pasted. I wasn't having a go at you I was stating a fact and in all honesty your high and mighty attitude makes you look even more stupid than you do already, oh you can bump that as much as you like  Looks like we both get alot of pm's MK. Please stay out of my thread and anymore off topic posts will be deleted if you want to carry on please post it in the one to one section. I would rather keep this thread clean from bull so please take your attitude somewhere else.


Agreed. Let's keep this on topic. Well said Marcus.

----------


## boz

Marcus at times takes advice from me little do u all know  :Wink:

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus at times takes advice from me little do u all know


You look well and have experience so of course I'll listen to you boz. You taught me a lot about Australia grasshopper lol.

----------


## auswest

> Don't get upset by my comments MK, I was answering someone's question with my opinion. Facts are you dont have any experience you only started cycling 12 months ago and most of what you claim is copied and pasted. I wasn't having a go at you I was stating a fact and in all honesty your high and mighty attitude makes you look even more stupid than you do already, oh you can bump that as much as you like  Looks like we both get alot of pm's MK. Please stay out of my thread and anymore off topic posts will be deleted if you want to carry on please post it in the one to one section. I would rather keep this thread clean from bull so please take your attitude somewhere else.


Well said Marcus, agree and thanks for being honest!
I'm sure many can all agree, your knowledge and experience is priceless around here.

----------


## auswest

Great thread btw I just kicked off my prime for my next cycle as mentioned in my log so ill see how things go. Expecting some good things from this cycle, first time priming, so bring it on!

----------


## tigerspawn

Marcus thank you for all your hard work that you do on this site reading your threads is always very educational. Thank you for always being honest and for answering our questions. Since I arrived here I have been gathering as much information as I can about AAS and you have been very helpful. I was planning on using one of MickeyKnox's suggestions. (http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...look-here.html) Thank you for pointing me in the correct direction.

----------


## marcus300

> Well said Marcus, agree and thanks for being honest!
> I'm sure many can all agree, your knowledge and experience is priceless around here.


Coming from someone like yourself with loads of experience and knowledge its nice to hear your support  :Smilie:  thanks 




> Marcus thank you for all your hard work that you do on this site reading your threads is always very educational. Thank you for always being honest and for answering our questions. Since I arrived here I have been gathering as much information as I can about AAS and you have been very helpful. I was planning on using one of MickeyKnox's suggestions. (http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...look-here.html) Thank you for pointing me in the correct direction.


Always do your research and post your questions in the Q & A so you get the right answers. It does bother me seeing members parrot information and pretend to have yrs worth of knowledge giving advice on something they have no idea about but you wont go wrong asking questions and listening to the members who know what they are talking about. Thank you for your support and comments much appreciated

----------


## BG

Who the hell do you think your talking to? You have some nerve, you make comments like a little girl all time about our staff. You can go bump threads and plagiarize other peoples research somewhere else if you have an issues with any more staff. You act like your somebody, what tree did you fall out of and land here? Go ahead, make a thread in the one on one.......this is going to end. 






> Marcus when are you going to grow up? You're only severing to prove that youre unable to separate your personal issues from the goal and path of this Forum - which is to help others and point them in a safe direction. Suggesting my thread or any other thread that i have authored is not advisable is simply childish and immature. 
> 
> If you cant act like an adult in here, perhaps you should take some time away from this Forum and collect your thoughts. It appears you need a vacation for awhile. Come back when you can behave like an adult and not be so rude to others who have contributed to this Forum in a positive manner. 
> 
> Im actually getting PM's asking why you're so jealous of me?? So please try to use your head next time and refrain from any negative comments, because this is only backfiring for you.

----------


## marcus300

> Who the hell do you think your talking to? You have some nerve, you make comments like a little girl all time about our staff. You can go bump threads and plagiarize other peoples research somewhere else if you have an issues with any more staff. You act like your somebody, what tree did you fall out of and land here? Go ahead, make a thread in the one on one.......this is going to end.


Thank you BG and I am gald other staff and members have voiced their concerns about his attitude and it wasn't just me, ive tried to tolerate him but he continues to provoke me. A lot of people don't realise what's gone on but from the pm's ive recently had many feel the same way anyway without even knowing the full story.


MK, if you want to make a reply do it in the one to one section and not in my thread, I don't want another one going off topic.
Thank you

----------


## marcus300

Temporary closed -

----------


## marcus300

re-opened

----------


## marcus300

Don't under estimate this tool, amazing pre cycle protocol and a must in any kind of cycling

----------


## Giggle

Hi Marcus. I know you said that the diet before the prime should be pretty stable and then switch to 6-8 weeks of carb cycling, but that it's to create an anabolic environment - not for fat burning?
I ask because I have dropped about 15# over the last few months, but I feel I'm not lean enough to get all the benefits from a cycle, and was counting on the prime to drop a few more BF%s.

How lean do you think a female should be, to get some growth out of a cycle?
Thanks. This is a great reference!

----------


## marcus300

> Hi Marcus. I know you said that the diet before the prime should be pretty stable and then switch to 6-8 weeks of carb cycling, but that it's to create an anabolic environment - not for fat burning?
> I ask because I have dropped about 15# over the last few months, but I feel I'm not lean enough to get all the benefits from a cycle, and was counting on the prime to drop a few more BF%s.
> 
> How lean do you think a female should be, to get some growth out of a cycle?
> Thanks. This is a great reference!


Hi Giggle, there is no set point to priming where you will springboard yourself into the cycle. If you have primed for 6-8 weeks and its your first prime you should be good to go, if you feel your not ready continue with the prime for another 2 weeks. The most important part is to do it slowly off your maintenance diet, this will create the right environment

----------


## Giggle

Thank you so much. This is the best information I've been able to find about priming.

----------


## marcus300

> Thank you so much. This is the best information I've been able to find about priming.


Its a remarkable tool to use and you will never cycle without it in the future

----------


## btrizzyb

This is definitely some great info. Im getting close to finishing up my first cycle (12 weeks test enth) and I will definitely make sure to use this before starting my next cycle. So basically since I already have a pretty steady food intake established, I would just go straight in to 3 days of 40% less carbs, then 1 day of 15% more, and do the 3/1 a few more times, then go 5 days straight of 40% less carbs and then start my Enth cycle and pick back up to my normal food intake?

----------


## marcus300

> This is definitely some great info. Im getting close to finishing up my first cycle (12 weeks test enth) and I will definitely make sure to use this before starting my next cycle. So basically since I already have a pretty steady food intake established, I would just go straight in to 3 days of 40% less carbs, then 1 day of 15% more, and do the 3/1 a few more times, then go 5 days straight of 40% less carbs and then start my Enth cycle and pick back up to my normal food intake?


You need to get through pct and fully recover then get a maintenance diet established for a few wks then work off that. Probably 4-6wks after your pct depends on recovery and the new diet you establish after recovery

----------


## BG

Bump back up for 2014.

----------


## marcus300

Beast bump

----------


## Jaydenn

Interesting post Marcus !

----------


## marcus300

> Interesting post Marcus !


Its a great tool to have when your trying to achieve the big gains

----------


## Score

Bump-

----------


## tice1212

Awesome article... Thank u Marcus.. Haydenz this is what priming is. U should look into it for ur next cycle brother..

----------


## Haydenz

> Awesome article... Thank u Marcus.. Haydenz this is what priming is. U should look into it for ur next cycle brother..


I dont think this works while you are already ON AAS,

----------


## tice1212

> I dont think this works while you are already ON AAS,


Do u think Dorian Yates wasn't on gear before doing this method after ever show. (I know I'm not Dorian Yates haha) I guess I'll figure it out and post my results. It makes sense when u really think about how it works.

----------


## Haydenz

> Do u think Dorian Yates wasn't on gear before doing this method after ever show. (I know I'm not Dorian Yates haha) I guess I'll figure it out and post my results. It makes sense when u really think about how it works.


I must of read something wrong, but the way I read it was that, you diet down then load up with gear in the last weeks and explode with calories .

----------


## Buster Brown

Basically cutting calories before a cycle .....Carb cycling works really well (Its the only way I prime or cut now opposed a standard daily caloric def). You can also Carb cycle on cycle as well either bulking or cutting. After you prime and begin your cycle your body really soaks up the calories and the feeling is amazing.

----------


## marcus300

> I dont think this works while you are already ON AAS,





> Do u think Dorian Yates wasn't on gear before doing this method after ever show. (I know I'm not Dorian Yates haha) I guess I'll figure it out and post my results. It makes sense when u really think about how it works.


The kind of prime mentioned in this thread is geared towards people going ON cycle, its a pre cycle prime but there are many ways to prime and use this method. Priming like I've mentioned in this thread is implemented via a carb cycling approach now you can use a completion diet were you slowly reduce your cals but with this method your metabolism changes so thing's need to be addressed slightly different but for someone who is coming out of a competition diet while on steroids you can use this position to spring board into a growth cycle. Its very similar to a pre cycle prime because you have put your body into a very sensitive position. With a pre cycle prime you don't use steroids you do the carb cycling detailed in this thread and then when you go on cycle you reap the benefits a lot better and growth starts straight away. Just like after a competition you can use this time to rebound but due to the metabolism changing you have to attack your diet slightly different due to the metabolism changing.

----------


## Buster Brown

> The kind of prime mentioned in this thread is geared towards people going ON cycle, its a pre cycle prime but there are many ways to prime and use this method. Priming like I've mentioned in this thread is implemented via a carb cycling approach now you can use a completion diet were you slowly reduce your cals but with this method your metabolism changes so thing's need to be addressed slightly different but for someone who is coming out of a competition diet while on steroids you can use this position to spring board into a growth cycle. Its very similar to a pre cycle prime because you have put your body into a very sensitive position. With a pre cycle prime you don't use steroids you do the carb cycling detailed in this thread and then when you go on cycle you reap the benefits a lot better and growth starts straight away. Just like after a competition you can use this time to rebound but due to the metabolism changing you have to attack your diet slightly different due to the metabolism changing.


Thank God you are here.

----------


## tice1212

> The kind of prime mentioned in this thread is geared towards people going ON cycle, its a pre cycle prime but there are many ways to prime and use this method. Priming like I've mentioned in this thread is implemented via a carb cycling approach now you can use a completion diet were you slowly reduce your cals but with this method your metabolism changes so thing's need to be addressed slightly different but for someone who is coming out of a competition diet while on steroids you can use this position to spring board into a growth cycle. Its very similar to a pre cycle prime because you have put your body into a very sensitive position. With a pre cycle prime you don't use steroids you do the carb cycling detailed in this thread and then when you go on cycle you reap the benefits a lot better and growth starts straight away. Just like after a competition you can use this time to rebound but due to the metabolism changing you have to attack your diet slightly different due to the metabolism changing.


Thank u for clearing this up sir.

----------


## Haydenz

> Thank u for clearing this up sir.


Ill probably wait for the cycle after my comp to try this, as I will be dieting back to keep a 10% bf% in the off season, thanks for the link to this tice, its very interesting.

----------


## mrtypr

Hey Marcus

WOuld appreciate some feedback from you

Going to do a cycle for gaining mass/bulking soon

I want to do a cut before hand so I look leaner when I jump on the cycle and also to hopefully get more gains out of the cycle and food

I will do a hard 6 week cardio/weights and caloric deficient plan like I usually do which involved hitt training and weights. I get very lean and vascular with it

What do you think?

----------


## Iron Mind

Awesome read. This priming stuff got my attention. I'm thinking about what the benefit of this priming is.

Is it that someone has a lower bodyfat from the start that helps or is it just to make your body more sensitive to the upcoming kcal surplus.

I'm thinking about what to do, since I'm already pretty lean. Bodyfat should be around 8-10%. Not sure if I should implement a little cut/prime before going on cycle on my bodyfat. 

Anyone with an opinion about this?

----------


## mrtypr

> Bodyfat should be around 8-10%. Not sure if I should implement a little cut/prime before going on cycle on my bodyfat. 
> 
> Anyone with an opinion about this?


ID like to know this as well

Marcus has said its not intended to cut fat but to manipulate glycogen stores for better gains during cycle

The problem at the moment is I want to be lean as well before I start to cycle to. At the moment from bulking I am not that lean. Maybe about 15% bodyfat

My typical cutting diet/program I normally do that works great for me and gets me ripped within 6 weeks is i gradually decrease carbs over 6 weeks and on the last 3 weeks I am only have about .5 grams of carbs per pound of body weight, then I have a high carb day once a week (within those last 3 weeks) - training consists of 6 day split weights and HITT 

sheds fat like crazy - just want to know if this is also a good way to prime, I am trying to achieve 2 goals here before cycle

----------


## marcus300

> Awesome read. This priming stuff got my attention. I'm thinking about what the benefit of this priming is.
> 
> Is it that someone has a lower bodyfat from the start that helps or is it just to make your body more sensitive to the upcoming kcal surplus.
> 
> I'm thinking about what to do, since I'm already pretty lean. Bodyfat should be around 8-10%. Not sure if I should implement a little cut/prime before going on cycle on my bodyfat. 
> 
> Anyone with an opinion about this?


Its to open a growth window so when you start your cycle your respond straight away and can gains can be outstanding due to you manipulating your glycogen stores to help create this anabolic window.

It hasn't got anything to do what bf you are because the goal isn't to cut bf, but for many you will lose some during this pre cycle prime.




> ID like to know this as well
> 
> Marcus has said its not intended to cut fat but to manipulate glycogen stores for better gains during cycle
> 
> The problem at the moment is I want to be lean as well before I start to cycle to. At the moment from bulking I am not that lean. Maybe about 15% bodyfat
> 
> My typical cutting diet/program I normally do that works great for me and gets me ripped within 6 weeks is i gradually decrease carbs over 6 weeks and on the last 3 weeks I am only have about .5 grams of carbs per pound of body weight, then I have a high carb day once a week (within those last 3 weeks) - training consists of 6 day split weights and HITT 
> 
> sheds fat like crazy - just want to know if this is also a good way to prime, I am trying to achieve 2 goals here before cycle


If you have never primed before just try it and see how you respond. You will no doubt lose some bf but the prime is done slowly so your metabolism doesn't change while your depleting your glycogen stores. You may need to go with a 10 weeks prime and extend the low carb days but that's something what your going to have to find out as you start priming.

You can spring board out of a cutting diet into a cycle and see similar results the only problem is you would of altered your metabolism and you will probably increase in bf quickly due to your metabolism running slower.

----------


## mrtypr

> Its to open a growth window so when you start your cycle your respond straight away and can gains can be outstanding due to you manipulating your glycogen stores to help create this anabolic window.
> 
> It hasn't got anything to do what bf you are because the goal isn't to cut bf, but for many you will lose some during this pre cycle prime.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have never primed before just try it and see how you respond. You will no doubt lose some bf but the prime is done slowly so your metabolism doesn't change while your depleting your glycogen stores. You may need to go with a 10 weeks prime and extend the low carb days but that's something what your going to have to find out as you start priming.



mmmmm 

ok 

Well, I am not going to cycle untill about May, Still got time

What if I do a quick cut now for those 6 weeks, then carb cycle slower after that?

That way I will loose the bodyfat I want to loose before my cycle and then I can slowly carb cycle untill untill I start my AAS cycle ( Mid may/10 weeks) without all that added cardio (HITT)




> You can spring board out of a cutting diet into a cycle and see similar results the only problem is you would of altered your metabolism and you will probably increase in bf quickly due to your metabolism running slower.


Wouldnt my metabolism be running faster if I am doing cutting diet and training due to the HITT + Weights

----------


## marcus300

> mmmmm 
> 
> ok 
> 
> Well, I am not going to cycle untill about May, Still got time
> 
> What if I do a quick cut now for those 6 weeks, then carb cycle slower after that?
> 
> That way I will loose the bodyfat I want to loose before my cycle and then I can slowly carb cycle untill untill I start my AAS cycle ( Mid may/10 weeks) without all that added cardio (HITT)


I don't think you have read the thread properly, if you cut you will alter your metabolism which is something you don't want to happen when you do a pre cycle prime. You also need to run a prime of a maintenance diet what's been established for at least 6-8 weeks.

If you do a long prime you will lose the bf you require but remember its not a race to lose the bf and its not the primary goal your trying to achieve when implementing a prime

----------


## mrtypr

> I don't think you have read the thread properly, if you cut you will alter your metabolism which is something you don't want to happen when you do a pre cycle prime. You also need to run a prime of a maintenance diet what's been established for at least 6-8 weeks.
> 
> If you do a long prime you will lose the bf you require but remember its not a race to lose the bf and its not the primary goal your trying to achieve when implementing a prime


I not trying to rush this just want to execute this properly. I will start my AAS cycle as soon as I finish my prime

Correct me if I am wrong its been a while since I read info about metbolism etc, but wouldnt my metabolism speed up rapidly if I am doing lots of HITT ? Even though I am eating a caloric deficit?

----------


## marcus300

> I not trying to rush this just want to execute this properly. I will start my AAS cycle as soon as I finish my prime
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong its been a while since I read info about metbolism etc, but wouldnt my metabolism speed up rapidly if I am doing lots of HITT ? Even though I am eating a caloric deficit?


You don't want to alter your metabolism at all when implementing a prime. The prime needs to be ran of a diet what is maintaining your current LBM which has been established for at least 6-8 weeks. The prime if a tool to use to open a growth window so when you start a cycle you will start seeing gains straight from the onset.

If you want to diet and do aload of cardio and run a calorie deficit to cut some bf than that's fine but you don't want to run a prime straight after that, you need to establish a maintenance diet for at least 6-8 weeks then run a prime.

Why don't you just run a long prime which will result in more bf loss but it will be done slowly which will be even better, the longer the prime the better it can be. You can also mess around with it and add in some cardio to help burn some more bf just make sure you refeed and don't go over 5-6 days low carb days.

----------


## mrtypr

> You don't want to alter your metabolism at all when implementing a prime. The prime needs to be ran of a diet what is maintaining your current LBM which has been established for at least 6-8 weeks. The prime if a tool to use to open a growth window so when you start a cycle you will start seeing gains straight from the onset.
> 
> If you want to diet and do aload of cardio and run a calorie deficit to cut some bf than that's fine but you don't want to run a prime straight after that, you need to establish a maintenance diet for at least 6-8 weeks then run a prime.
> 
> Why don't you just run a long prime which will result in more bf loss but it will be done slowly which will be even better, the longer the prime the better it can be. You can also mess around with it and add in some cardio to help burn some more bf just make sure you refeed and don't go over 5-6 days low carb days.


OK mate might start a long prime and see how I go

Reason why I wanted to do this quick cut ( 6 weeks ) is because I trust it a lot I get really good results from it

But i was not going to run the cycle straight after the cut

I was going to run the 6 week cardio/weights/caloric deficit cut first, then after that I was going to run the carb cycling prime ( 6-8 weeks ) at maintenance calories. Then do the AAS cycle

Thats what I meant in my previous post sorry if I was not that clear

but lets see how this longer carb cycle prime goes

thanks a lot, you saved me from doing a mistake

----------


## marcus300

> OK mate might start a long prime and see how I go
> 
> Reason why I wanted to do this quick cut ( 6 weeks ) is because I trust it a lot I get really good results from it
> 
> But i was not going to run the cycle straight after the cut
> 
> I was going to run the 6 week cardio/weights/caloric deficit cut first, then after that I was going to run the carb cycling prime ( 6-8 weeks ) at maintenance calories. Then do the AAS cycle
> 
> Thats what I meant in my previous post sorry if I was not that clear
> ...


You need to run a prime off a maintenance diet what's been established for at least 6-8 weeks IMHO. If you want to run a cut then prime that's your choice I am just explaining what works best for a pre cycle prime going into a cycle.

----------


## mrtypr

> You need to run a prime off a maintenance diet what's been established for at least 6-8 weeks IMHO. If you want to run a cut then prime that's your choice I am just explaining what works best for a pre cycle prime going into a cycle.


Yep I understand

I will do this. I am also going away for 6 nights on a holiday which falls right into the prime. Hope this does not throw it off to much

might be hard to carb-cycle during holiday

----------


## marcus300

> Yep I understand
> 
> I will do this. I am also going away for 6 nights on a holiday which falls right into the prime. Hope this does not throw it off to much
> 
> might be hard to carb-cycle during holiday


You will be fine you can just start it up again once you get back, seeing that its a long prime you'll be ok with a few days off.

----------


## mrtypr

> You will be fine you can just start it up again once you get back, seeing that its a long prime you'll be ok with a few days off.


Thanks very much for all your answers marcus.. Very much appreciated

----------


## marcus300

> Thanks very much for all your answers marcus.. Very much appreciated


Let me know how you get on and how you find it, make sure you monitor the results  :Smilie: 

No probs

----------


## mrtypr

> Let me know how you get on and how you find it, make sure you monitor the results 
> 
> No probs


yeh ill be taking before and after shots

ill post them here

----------


## Iron Mind

> Its to open a growth window so when you start your cycle your respond straight away and can gains can be outstanding due to you manipulating your glycogen stores to help create this anabolic window.
> 
> It hasn't got anything to do what bf you are because the goal isn't to cut bf, but for many you will lose some during this pre cycle prime.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have never primed before just try it and see how you respond. You will no doubt lose some bf but the prime is done slowly so your metabolism doesn't change while your depleting your glycogen stores. You may need to go with a 10 weeks prime and extend the low carb days but that's something what your going to have to find out as you start priming.
> 
> You can spring board out of a cutting diet into a cycle and see similar results the only problem is you would of altered your metabolism and you will probably increase in bf quickly due to your metabolism running slower.


Alright, so basically it's a maintenance diet with several low-carb days and several (1-3) high carb days. I must have missed the point of that it's not intented to cut. Should make sense, because I don't want to lower my metabolism (too much) also the weeks before I start my cycle..

And especially before you jump into your cycle you will deplete your muscles through training and 3-4 days low-carb and then jump into a carb-load and start injecting your AAS while you load carbs, right?

Sounds like a nice plan, but would it help when you're starting with a long ester, for example test-e. Wouldn't it work to slow to help me store extra glycogen due increased testosterone in my system.

Or should a prime only be used for test-prop or shorter esters?

----------


## marcus300

> Alright, so basically it's a maintenance diet with several low-carb days and several (1-3) high carb days. I must have missed the point of that it's not intented to cut. Should make sense, because I don't want to lower my metabolism (too much) also the weeks before I start my cycle..
> 
> And especially before you jump into your cycle you will deplete your muscles through training and 3-4 days low-carb and then jump into a carb-load and start injecting your AAS while you load carbs, right?
> 
> Sounds like a nice plan, but would it help when you're starting with a long ester, for example test-e. Wouldn't it work to slow to help me store extra glycogen due increased testosterone in my system.
> 
> Or should a prime only be used for test-prop or shorter esters?


This process creates a very anabolic environment so muscle tissue can grow at a fast rate when you start a cycle, there are plenty of ways this process can be done. In simple terms you simply carb cycle very slowly and manipulate your glycogen stores without altering your metabolism. Many experience this kind of process just when they are dieting for a comp but a prime is done a lot slower. The main objective isn’t to lose bf but to create this special environment, alot of BB's who have done comps will understand this process and know how much can be obtained during this special environment . Dorain was a big believer in this priming and would be straight back into the gym after big shows taking advantage of this valuable tool.

I have tried many different ways with my own body to find out which one suits me better and i prefer to cycle my carbs 3 low 1 high, this will create a very anabolic environment for muscle tissue to grow, the muscle receptors get highly excitable and upgrade and able to accept more glucose and because glucose levels are not full in the muscle the result is more deposited into the muscle when you start the cycle and increase the food, this environment builds muscle tissue very quickly, if this is done correctly and timed right when you start the cycle, growth is amazing, i feel priming is a must when considering any cycle but it does work and is ideal towards short cycling.

With the carb prime rotation process i follow 3 days low carbs(40% less than normal) 1 day high (15% higher than normal) You must have a basic stable maintenance diet which you have ran for a few wks before doing such a process. Ii feel this isn't to harsh on your muscle tissue and the 1 high carb day offsets any potential metabolic slowdown, which is extremely usefull in laying down metabolic boosting muscle or at least saving it. if this process is not done right you will lose muscle tissue so careful planning is needed to hold on to all the muscle gains you have, when any kind of priming is done an increase in protein/aminos acids will help to maintain the current muscle tissue, also GH would benefit in helping this process, the high carb/low carb rotational prime diet also upgrades the receptors sites on muscle tissue for insulin , this changes the body's ability to store carbs as glycogen in muscle tissue rather than fat. The priming works far better if its done over a longer period of time, You will burn unwanted body fat while maintaining muscle tissue and a slow reduction in carbs towards the cycle start will create an ideal environment for huge muscle gains. Also the last 5 days to the run up to the start of the cycle should be low carbs (40%).

Another way of priming is the slow reduction of carbs within your diet over 6-8 weeks or longer, make sure protein is increased in any of the priming methods so muscle loss is stopped or at least kept to a minimum, when ever the prime is done it creates an environment for muscle tissue to grow very quickly so when you do start your cycle all this coupled with a AAS and all the other compounds you use and the increase in food intake makes this an ideal environment for muscle tissue to grow and huge tissue gains are experienced.

The idea is to create an environment so you spring board into a cycle, there are certain things what must be in place so you dont receive muscle tissue loss before the cycle but when its done correctly the gains are amazing, its a excellent tool to have on any cycle.I feel alot of newbies think that AAS is the whole key to building the perfect body but its not, its just one tool for the job there are many other things what come into play to help the process of building muscle and priming is one of them.

----------


## shooter2014

Thanks Marcus

Yours posts have been invaluable to me. Not only this one but I am very interested by the 30 day cycles. Being 41 I feel for me this is a safe practical way for me to still enjoy my bodybuilding and enhance myself. My only cycle history is a 12 week or test e (500 mg week) and primo depot (600 mg per week)

I made great gains and recovered well but have lost a substantial amount as my cycle ended August 2014 but being a first cycle I wanted to ensure full recovery.

I have been on a stable diet since new year and am now priming to start a SBC 1st March.

I have never upped and downed the carbs as you suggest so am very interested how I will respond. My only concern is energy levels during workout. Since Jan I have been hitting the cardio 4 times per week as even though I had the same cal intake I was putting on fat so wanted to strip some fat for 20 mins prior to workout (the exception being back as I'm to wiped out)

I will keep you informed how I get on... really excited for my cycle to start

----------


## Iron Mind

> Thanks Marcus
> 
> Yours posts have been invaluable to me. Not only this one but I am very interested by the 30 day cycles. Being 41 I feel for me this is a safe practical way for me to still enjoy my bodybuilding and enhance myself. My only cycle history is a 12 week or test e (500 mg week) and primo depot (600 mg per week)
> 
> *I made great gains and recovered well but have lost a substantial amount as my cycle ended August 2014 but being a first cycle I wanted to ensure full recovery.*
> 
> I have been on a stable diet since new year and am now priming to start a SBC 1st March.
> 
> I have never upped and downed the carbs as you suggest so am very interested how I will respond. My only concern is energy levels during workout. Since Jan I have been hitting the cardio 4 times per week as even though I had the same cal intake I was putting on fat so wanted to strip some fat for 20 mins prior to workout (the exception being back as I'm to wiped out)
> ...


Maybe a bit off-topic for this topic, but you say you did recover fully. Did you check it with bloodtesting to see if reached the pre-cycle T and LH, FSH baseline values again 6-8 weeks after your PCT? Just curious about this tbh  :Smilie: 


Btw to help your energy levels on lower-carb diets. I'd try to switch the cardio to after your workout to safe more energy for your actual workout.

----------


## Iron Mind

Alright thanks Marcus for your info.

I'll try to go 2-3 days low-carb and the other days medium-high to try it out.

----------


## shooter2014

> Maybe a be a bit off-topic for this topic, but you say you did recover fully. Did you check it with bloodtesting to see if reached the pre-cycle T and LH, FSH baseline values again 6-8 weeks after your PCT? Just curious about this tbh 
> 
> 
> Btw to help your energy levels on lower-carb diets. I'd try to switch the cardio to after your workout to safe more energy for your actual workout.


Had a good workout today and done my run after. Went ok. 

In regards to tests I use pulsescreening. I had my test levels done before my cycle and again only last week. I did have my test tested just before xmas and was pretty sound. I used erase pro for a month after my norm pct and this seemed to really help

I have my liver count done at the normal docs as a few in my family have had liver related illnesses (mainly through drink it must me said) but I use this as a reason to convince my dc to run my tests. I don't tell him about the cycle but I do get myself checked 

sorry to go off topic. Thanks for the advise iron, and again great post marcus

----------


## Iron Mind

> Had a good workout today and done my run after. Went ok. 
> 
> In regards to tests I use pulsescreening. I had my test levels done before my cycle and again only last week. I did have my test tested just before xmas and was pretty sound. I used erase pro for a month after my norm pct and this seemed to really help
> 
> I have my liver count done at the normal docs as a few in my family have had liver related illnesses (mainly through drink it must me said) but I use this as a reason to convince my dc to run my tests. I don't tell him about the cycle but I do get myself checked 
> 
> sorry to go off topic. Thanks for the advise iron, and again great post marcus



Sounds like everything went well then. Awesome. 

Good luck, see you around on the forum  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## mrtypr

Hi Marcus

About to start priming next week. Just want to clarify my calculations with you first before i start anything

My maintenance with exercise and daily activity is 3057calories

Lets say my normal macros are as follows:

Protein: 246g
Fat 90g
Carbs: 315g
Total calories: 

On low carb (-40% carbs) day:

Protein: 372g
Fat 90g
Carbs 189g

( the INCREASED protein is to make up for the calorie loss to still equal 3057 calories maintenance level )

High carb day (+15% carbs):

Protein:200g
Fat 90g
Carbs 362g

( the DECREASE in protein is still make sure I do not exceed my mainteance calorie amount which is 3057)


Does this sound right? the low carb day is a pretty huge amount chicken lol

----------


## blakegains

Thanks for the explanation, just to be clear... If I use the slow reduction of carbs method, once I start my cycle I simply add back in my carbs to a normal level right? And continue through the whole cycle?

----------


## mussina123

Okay I've read this whole thread just making sure I got everything right..

Lets say I'm around 15-17% bf.. I want to get that lower before starting anything... doing the priming I'd..

1. Be on maintenance cals for 6-8 weeks as baseline
2. Drop carbs 40% on low days (around 3-5 days)
3. Increase carbs 15% above baseline for a day

Overtime bf% will decrease and you'll be primed for an anabolic environment!

When you start, you increase carbs on the low days? based on how you react to them, and keep cals as long as you're making weight/muscle gains?

Keep the high days in too or get rid of them?

----------


## marcus300

> Okay I've read this whole thread just making sure I got everything right..
> 
> Lets say I'm around 15-17% bf.. I want to get that lower before starting anything... doing the priming I'd..
> 
> 1. Be on maintenance cals for 6-8 weeks as baseline
> 2. Drop carbs 40% on low days (around 3-5 days)
> 3. Increase carbs 15% above baseline for a day
> 
> Overtime bf% will decrease and you'll be primed for an anabolic environment!
> ...


The prime is a pre cycle prime. 

If your after cutting your bf I'd suggest attacking your diet and cardio.

When on cycle and your bulking I'd eat accordingly to suit your goals. 

If your carb sensitive and your coming out of a prime you would need to slowly increase the carbs over a two week period. If your not go straight into your cycle diet. 

A prime is done slowly over many weeks

----------


## mussina123

> The prime is a pre cycle prime. 
> 
> If your after cutting your bf I'd suggest attacking your diet and cardio.
> 
> When on cycle and your bulking I'd eat accordingly to suit your goals. 
> 
> If your carb sensitive and your coming out of a prime you would need to slowly increase the carbs over a two week period. If your not go straight into your cycle diet. 
> 
> A prime is done slowly over many weeks


thanks for the answers 

when you say attacking diet and cardio is that while following this protocol or doing this after you got to the bf% you wanna be before?

----------


## marcus300

> thanks for the answers 
> 
> when you say attacking diet and cardio is that while following this protocol or doing this after you got to the bf% you wanna be before?


If you need to diet do it via diet and cardio. 

If you want to try a pre cycle prime do it before a cycle.

----------


## mussina123

> If you need to diet do it via diet and cardio. 
> 
> If you want to try a pre cycle prime do it before a cycle.


thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## BeeStung

so when you say low carbs you note its 40%. is that 40% of the total carbs or 40% less then what you typically take. for instance, if i take in 3200 calories and my carbs are at 1280 which is 40% would i take in 512 carbs less (40% less then 1280) or would i take in 960 carbs which is 30% from 3200 calories? sorry if i confused you but as im sre you can tell im confused to.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Why the hell is this not a sticky  :Confused: 
this info is gold

----------


## NACH3

> so when you say low carbs you note its 40%. is that 40% of the total carbs or 40% less then what you typically take. for instance, if i take in 3200 calories and my carbs are at 1280 which is 40% would i take in 512 carbs less (40% less then 1280) or would i take in 960 carbs which is 30% from 3200 calories? sorry if i confused you but as im sre you can tell im confused to.


You just drop your normal intake of carbs by 40% for 3 low days followed by 1 high day(of 15% more than you'd normally consume) - then you can start extending the low days but never past 7 days without carbs(it'll mess up your metabolism and could also, go into starvation mode), no Bueno! 

That sound about right, Marcus? 

And regarding your cycle in your other threads(and that you've already cycled a couple times at 22yrs of age) I'd strongly suggest you get bs to see where your T levels are(and how much they've diminished - hopefully not too much) but shutting yourself down(HPTA) at your age isn't to smart... But to each his own...

----------


## BeeStung

> You just drop your normal intake of carbs by 40% for 3 low days followed by 1 high day(of 15% more than you'd normally consume) - then you can start extending the low days but never past 7 days without carbs(it'll mess up your metabolism and could also, go into starvation mode), no Bueno! 
> 
> That sound about right, Marcus? 
> 
> And regarding your cycle in your other threads(and that you've already cycled a couple times at 22yrs of age) I'd strongly suggest you get bs to see where your T levels are(and how much they've diminished - hopefully not too much) but shutting yourself down(HPTA) at your age isn't to smart... But to each his own...


thank you Nach for the helpful advice and i know everyone here is all about healthy and smart ways of doing things. so i appreciate how you make sure you remind me each and every time i comment that cycling at 22 is a bad idea. but as you said. to each its own.

my first cycle wasnt really a cycle it was some petty prohormons that didnt effect me much at all. as i said in one of my post; i always felt like my test was low since i had so much soy as a child. i always held a lot of fat in my lower chest. after my cycle of test i fell great. my libido has been through the roof. my strenght gains are going up. my appetite is high. im energenic. everything has been perfect and i feel like i have the t levels of someone my age and its been 6 months now after my PCT. Tren might not be a good idea and weather i take it or not still might not happen but regardless i want to learn as much as i can. 

diet is my weakness point and i never herd of priming so this post could very well help me in the areas that im still weak in so we will see how this goes. again Nach no disrespect but i understand the risk and until i start experiencing negative side effects then im going to cycle. no i havent got BW done either. not that i dont want to or cant afford it but theres no where that will do it without a script and my PCP wont write it for no reason.

----------


## s4nchez

Great post bro.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Going to try this on my next cycle, thank you for the info

----------


## TheTaxMan

Im noticing on my days with 40% less carbs that i am more hungry than normal, not starving but just like the meals arent as filling, all though im increasing the protein in them.

Is this normal? Do i need to eat a lil more so there is 0 hunger?

I feel less bloated and look leaner already just off a few days  :Smilie:

----------


## gtecthefuture

> Hi Marcus
> 
> About to start priming next week. Just want to clarify my calculations with you first before i start anything
> 
> My maintenance with exercise and daily activity is 3057calories
> 
> Lets say my normal macros are as follows:
> 
> Protein: 246g
> ...



Seems very similar to my interpretation of the concept. Whats your feedback on this set up Marcus300?

----------


## marcus300

no1 pre cycle prime

----------


## marcus300

The most over looked tool on steroid use .

----------


## Couchlock

What exactly is a short cycle? 

Can short cycles be done with test only?

----------


## Randomaxe

bump. .

*Just read all of this, very interesting. .is there a best way to know if your metabolism is entering a starvation phase?

Is there a way to physically measure this, or do you just notice fatigue and reduction in strength?

Thx!

----------


## Rtr16

Great read , thanks

----------


## IronClydes

> Seems very similar to my interpretation of the concept. Whats your feedback on this set up Marcus300?


What was the outcome of this approach? This was my interpretation as well and Im preparing to start. Was this the correct approach?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nathanryan89

This is a great post and amazing information. I am excited to try this process. Thanks for the post Marcus.

----------

